# Endpad and suggestions



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 'the bill' on season pass.

endpad added 1 minute of start padding, but did not add 5 mins of endpadding because TiVo wanted to record a suggestion.

Is this the normal mode of operation for endpad?

If so, can it be changed or do I have to switch off suggestions?

(I don't mind endpad not adding endpadding when another sceduled recording needs to be made, but not for suggestions!)

regards

Bryan


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I think that there is a switch in endpad which lets endpad do its thing in preference to suggestions. 

The great Sanderton would have the definitive answer though I'm sure


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Endpad by default *will* cancel a suggestion to add the padding. Have you started it with the -sugeq switch, which changes it so suggestions are recorded?

Edit: in another thread, I see you have used -sugeq. Taki it out iof that's not the behaviour you want.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Endpad by default will cancel a suggestion to add the padding. Have you started it with the -sugeq switch, which changes it so suggestions are recorded?
> *


 That's good to know as it's the behaviour *I* prefer 
(oh, and thank you, Stuart, for this most useful program! :up: ).

When I first installed it, it failed to pad *Channel 4 News*, but instead padded the following 5 minute Channel 4 prog *The Political Slot*.

(I haven't seen this behaviour since, mind)

Is it possible it might fail to cancel a suggestion if it's on the same channel?

My parameters then, as now

*/var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 4 -auto >> /dev/null & *


----------



## themitch (Dec 9, 2004)

Just wondered if anyone else thought this was an idea that could be implemented onto the excellent EndPad utility?

Would it be possible to do some sort of intelligent padding based on the _category_ of the programme being recorded?

For example, Soaps. Here's a scenario:

19:30 Coronation Street
20:00 Eastenders
20:30 Coronation Street

The first corrie gets padded at the beginning, which is fine. And then soft padding doesn't occur again until the end of the final corrie.

The problem is that a) these programmes have been running over recently, and b) as they're soaps, I'd (erm, i mean the missus) would rather miss the beginning of the next programme and not miss the end of this programme.

This is because the programmes are soaps and it's more likely you would want to watch the end than the beginning.

19:30 Coronation Street (This is a soap, and the next programme is a soap, so softpad at the beginning _and_ end).
20:02 Eastenders (This is a soap, and the next programme is a soap too, so softpad at the end again).
20:32 Coronation Street (Followed by Top Gear, Soap followed by non-soap, don't endpad).

What do people thing about this? Is it even feasible??

Cheers


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Endpad by default will cancel a suggestion to add the padding. Have you started it with the -sugeq switch, which changes it so suggestions are recorded?
> 
> Edit: in another thread, I see you have used -sugeq. Taki it out iof that's not the behaviour you want. *


I have re-read the instructions and now know where the confusion came from.

'the optional sugeq parameter prevents EndPad cancelling a suggestion by padding another one'

I interpreted this as applying to suggestion recordings ONLY, but what it really means is that the parameter will allow endpad to NOT endpad a recording (scheduled included) if it wants to record a suggestion.

I worked around this by disabling suggestions which is fine as they are usually quite strange anyway. I will remove the switch so that if I re-enable suggestions later on I won't get this behaviour again.

(Perhaps it might be clearer if the instructions said something like

'the optional sugeq parameter allows TiVo to override endpadding if it wants to record a suggestion'

or is it just me?)

Regards

Bryan


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themitch _
> *Just wondered if anyone else thought this was an idea that could be implemented onto the excellent EndPad utility?
> 
> Would it be possible to do some sort of intelligent padding based on the category of the programme being recorded?
> ...


It's not impossible, and similar schemes were discussed at length during EndPad's development. However it seesm that no two people felt it should work the same way.

Should you want to create a customised version, I'd be happy to help with any questions you had.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

That would require negative padding. Has that been proven to work?


----------



## zippy7272 (Dec 29, 2004)

I've just (stupidly) asked the same question, did you get any joy?



themitch said:


> Just wondered if anyone else thought this was an idea that could be implemented onto the excellent EndPad utility?
> 
> Would it be possible to do some sort of intelligent padding based on the _category_ of the programme being recorded?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Record Eastenders on BBC3 at 10pm and/or the weekend edition ?


----------

